# Website Topics



## taistrong (Nov 6, 2018)

Thinking I'll create a website about Martial Arts using the hPage.com Website Builder.

I have been reading a couple of resources on blogging and website creation and they say I should make it as niche as possible. I'm thinking about Japanese, Korean, and Filipino martial arts since they are a part of East Asia.

Anyway, what kind of content would you like to see regarding them?


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 6, 2018)

upcoming competitions


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Nov 6, 2018)

History of technique transfer, similarity, and cultural influence would be cool


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 6, 2018)

Whatever areas you personally have a strong background in and in-depth knowledge of. There are already too many sites out there offering up rehashed versions of common myths and misconceptions.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2018)

I would say that including Japanese, Korean, and Philippino martial arts is the opposite of niche.  Those are all very broad topics.  

Niche might be specifically Shotokan Karate as taught by a particular school or organization, or if you want to be a bit broader, the downstream lineage of one particular well-known teacher, even if that downstream has splintered into several separate groups.

Trying to create something that would include a wide variety of martial arts will end up being very superficial for each one.  There will be nothing new or insiteful, nothing to justify creating it,  othing that isn’t already in the public domain in many formats already.

Look for something where you will have something to offer that is unique or otherwise not widely known, where you can offer information that genuinely adds to what is already understood.


----------

